# Flat Tire



## GTORookie (Jun 10, 2007)

Today I came outside to find my rear driver side tire flat on my 06 Goat. I took the tire off and found about a 2 inch gash on the sidewall on the inner side of the tire. Any ideas what may have caused this? Is there anything on the inside of the wheel well that would have done this? I'd like to know because with on 5K miles on my car, I'd like the dealer to cover it under warranty.


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

Have you rotated your tires since you bought it?


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

Just found my rear driver side tire flat. Had to replace as a screw went through the inside side wall. $214.00 later new tire. Tons of tread left on the old. Sucks. What make/model tire do you have? It may be covered by the tire company if it is considered a defect.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

GOATTEE said:


> Just found my rear driver side tire flat. Had to replace as a screw went through the inside side wall. $214.00 later new tire. Tons of tread left on the old. Sucks. What make/model tire do you have? It may be covered by the tire company if it is considered a defect.


I ended up with a screw in the drivers side front tire on my recent 10,000 mile trip. I had 15,000 miles on the tires and they were at half. I was in Vegas and on Sunday there wasn't any Goodyear dealers open. I went to a Firestone dealer and he informed me that to get a patch to seat properly they had to shave some of the ribs on the inside of the runflat. He didn't recomend this and said that I would need to sign a release that the runflat might not runflat in some cases because of the patch. I thought about it and ended up buying 2 tires. I definately like the Firestone runflats better than the Goodrocks. It still sucked to spend $700 for 2 tires when the old tires were only half used. 

GTORookie, if you have recently rotated you tires I'd definately look for signs of wear on the other rear tire and the fronts now. You might have strut rub and need the dealer to fix that. If you haven't rotated them, I'm not sure what to tell you. I haven't heard of any problems from the rear with rubbing.


----------



## GTORookie (Jun 10, 2007)

i have not rotated my tires yet. I guess I'll bring it to the dealer and have them check it out. Just trying to make sure it's not the car doing it to itself, it would not have been cool if this happened while driving.


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

it might be repairable, it would have lost its speed rating, i would have kept it after they repaired for racing.


----------

